# Tomorrow (the 22nd) is two years since Rick Died



## Marie5656 (Apr 21, 2021)

*I just looked at my calendar and realized that tomorrow will be two years since Rick passed.  I knew the date was coming, but kind of pushed it out of my head for a minute.   I think I am doing well now.  MUCH better. I am planning a vacation to Disney World for next year (waiting for more restrictions to be lifted).
I kind of wonder what he would think of how I have done. I mean, I moved to my apartment. It was something I always wanted after retirement, but he never did.  He had no interest or desire to move out of our house. 
But, I am here now, and feel I did make the right decision for me.

So, I am continuing to grow and move on.   This song makes me think of him as it came on my car radio while I was driving to his memorial.  Seems significant, as his last few months were hard.





*


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh Wow, 2 years already?..That time seems to have gone so fast Marie.. R.I.P rick..we're all still talking about you,so I hope you're listening...

Hope you're not too sad tomorrow,Marie,and you're right, if he saw you today and everything you've done in the last 2 years, I wonder what he'd say


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 21, 2021)

So glad to hear you are in a good place, @Marie5656 !  I pray you will remember fond memories this week as well enjoying new dreams and plans for yourself!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2021)

I would hope Rick would be awfully proud of you, Marie. You've moved and are making plans for the future. That takes strength and courage.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hope you're not too sad tomorrow,Marie,and you're right, if he saw you today and everything you've done in the last 2 years, I wonder what he'd say


*I think one thing would be he would chuckle and say "You finally made it back to Batavia" (where I grew up. He grew up next town over),  I think he would be glad I did not stay sad long.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm glad to hear that you have prospered and moved on, @Marie5656.  God bless you always.  Continue to enjoy life.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

@Marie, you're in my thoughts.

Certainly, I never knew your husband, but knowing you, I believe you'd have picked a man who cared for you and your needs.

Therefore, I think he's proud of you and happy you're safe and doing well.

Keep doing what you're doing and enjoy Disney when you get there!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2021)

He would be so be proud and you should be just as proud of yourself. I can't believe its been 2 years. I said it before and I'll say it again, you are a very strong, courageous women. I hope the coming years will be kind to you.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I would hope Rick would be awfully proud of you, Marie. You've moved and are making plans for the future. That takes strength and courage.


Couldn’t agree more. You have been a total trooper Maria. I’m sure he’s watching you with total proud and joy in how you’ve handled everything. You bought a new vehicle, you downsized and moved. You did well.
I also can’t believe it’s already been 2 years.
Wishing you the best moving forward.
Yes...enjoy Disney. Go for the both of you.


----------

